# selling prices on Red Cherry Shrimp?



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

$1.00


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Depending on the store, .50 cents to a $1 each is ok. Just remember that the majority of LFS customers aren't going to want to pay big bucks for a tiny reddish speck


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

here in vegas one of my lfs there were selling them for $2.99,way to much


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

same here in reno, when they were open


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just bought juvies for 1$ each and a pregnant female for 5


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

At pet stores I've seen em go for around 3 bucks each and online anywhere from 50 cents to $1 for forums, websites selling for around twice that.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

i love planted tanks said:


> here in vegas one of my lfs there were selling them for $2.99,way to much


If they payed $1.00 then selling for $2.99 might keep the doors open for about 2.6 minutes. 

SteveU


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

i love planted tanks said:


> here in vegas one of my lfs there were selling them for $2.99,way to much


there is a guy locally selling them for 3 bucks a piece...thats to much?


----------



## Mjc20 (Sep 8, 2009)

i talked down the owner of the LFS from 3.50 to 1.50 for a few of them


----------



## sean151 (Mar 26, 2009)

Over in the Seattle area $5 is not an unheard of price. This is one of the reasons that I buy from the members here. I can get 20 shrimp shipped, with live arrival, for the same price as 4 before tax.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

well like the petco if i bought from there wanted 5 bucks atleast, plus shipping and stuff. so i think i could sell for a buck each if not that then atleast $.50


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

About $5-6 in the Indy area if the stores have them in.


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

same here in toledo ohio they go for 6.99 a piece at the only lfs that stock freshwater shrimp


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I wish some1 sold them in my area...


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

j-gens said:


> same here in toledo ohio they go for 6.99 a piece at the only lfs that stock freshwater shrimp


I know who you are talking about and honestly, doesn't surprise me. Their shrimp quality isn't very good either. Rather poor actually.

I went to Petland in Marion yesterday, $5.99 for RCS. Almost $10 for an Amano. Insane considering they buy them for $0.50 or even cheaper. 

Heck, I am trying to get rid of my wild type Neo's for 20/$20 shipped and no takers! Oh well, I'll just breed them for the BAP program and stuff like that. Worse case.....feeders for my GBR's to fatten them up for spawning. Have easily 200 with about 30 carrying eggs....again!


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

yea things like that make me feel cheated by the store


----------



## jlo (Oct 8, 2009)

for cherries, I would just sell them online, its easier.


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

3 bucks each at a pet store is very reasonable if they are a decent size. Make sure you get some pale colored ones. Only the females are bright red.


----------

